

Apple vs. Saga #12 - chrisdinn
http://fionastaples.tumblr.com/post/47554250280/annoying-press-release-thing-apple-vs-saga-12#_=_

======
ndrake
Is it just the actual "buying" part that's banned? Wonder if I can buy it from
the Comixology website, then sync to iOS via the app.

